# Necron books?



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone know of any Black Library books that deal with the Necrons. I was reading the Necron Codex and thought it was neat how the Imperium was excavating and studying tomb worlds and slowly learning of a mysterious, ancient, metal race. It got me wondering if there were any books like this out?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

SPESS MUHREANZ are the focus, so not really. I think they may be mentioned but never really delved into.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

There aren't any books that have them as the main antagnists, but there are a few that include or mention them. Nightbringer of the Ultramarine novels, Caves of Ice of the Caiphus Cain series, Hellforged in the Soul Drinker books, there might be mention of them in the second and third dawn of war novels as well but having never read them, I couldn't say. 


Iron Angel, space marines are not always the focus, they just offer more ease to write about, due to their relatively simple train of thinking amongst other things. We also have many novels about the guard, about the inquisition, a few about the adeptus arbites, there are even some about some of the alien races though they are generally the most difficult of novels (hence there being almost none of them around.)

The novels for guard alone easily rival the number of marine novels out there (not including the Heresy series, with its focus being more on the unfolding Horus Heresy rather the space marines doing space marine things.)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Shh. Do not interrupt my bitterness!

I can't pretend to know everything about the books, as I have not read them all (There are way to many). No necrons as a real focus, but they are mentioned.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Shh. Do not interrupt my bitterness!
> 
> I can't pretend to know everything about the books, as I have not read them all


Neither have I, but that doesn't mean I can't go around the web and look them up. If the black library website were not just a blog and set of new release images, you'd be able to look up almost, if not all, of their novels.

Just browsing through the upcoming releases we have:
An arbites omnibus, thats at least three novels
Eight marine books
Two xeno books
Two guard book and omnibus for at least five novels
Possibly two inquisition novels (if the Bastion Wars series follows inquisitor Roth or not.)

(Thats not counting the Heresy series, chaos marine novels, the inquisition war or anything that came out in october)

I mean yeah, space marines are heavily favoured in the novels, eight of twenty upcoming 40k novels are about them. But they are not the only ones focused on, they are just easier to do because of how simplistic they are compared to a normal person.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

There was some involvement of them Dark Apostle, a small slug-fest with a chaos force, near the end.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I could never finda really good book about the necrons, despite quizzing all my friends (who betwen them must have bought BL by now...) about it.

Eventually i gave up and started to write my own ...i do belive its still around here somewhere... Damn, you got me wanting to start writing again now!...

Actually...thats not a bad idea...An Ork Space Hulk is destroyed over an apparently dead planet, and the orks' death spores scatter far and wide. Eventually, after a few decade, they have grown into cland and started warring... but, as always, a leader fights his way to the top (maybe a Big Mek), and unites some of them. Then they go back to the Hulk to salvage it and ignite a WAAAAGH, but the wreakage has broken through into a Necron Tomb...

Ok, im gunna need £100 worth of pizza, and several gallons of Energy Drink...this is gunna take some time...


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

It's weird you'd think a novel with the name "Nightbringer" would have the Necrons as the main enemy. That's about as weird as the time I read the book "Despoiler" and it was about the Tau.


----------

